# Mobile Rig Divers shooting 6-17-11



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

first thing, the NOAA bouy is a LIE. their 2ft seas were 3 to 4 all day yesterday. and that south wind was atleast 15 to 20. anyway we got our boo-hinies handed to us by the seas, current and wind. but in true MRD style, we handed the the fish their boo-hinies back. just a few pics to show. nice snapper and some big azz triggers.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job Bradely!!! We went yesterday too. Had some boat issues and only got one dive, but was good to be out.


----------



## porkyp (Nov 5, 2008)

who is the ugly old bald headed man?


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

porkyp said:


> who is the ugly old bald headed man?


thats Frank Dees, dont you recognize him James David Fail?


----------



## porkyp (Nov 5, 2008)

yall sum beaches could'nt open an umbrelly


----------

